# How to kill bed bugs?



## jinx626 (Feb 19, 2008)

I am not sure if it's bed bugs, ticks or whatever. Lately I've been bitten a couple of times. I was wondering how to kill bed bugs, ticks, or whatever is inside my bed? I was thinking of using a steam iron, but that only heat up the top part of the bed. I tried one time and spray my whole room and bed with raid, then leave it there for 3 days until it safe to sleep there again. I guess it worked for awhile.

Any ideas?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 19, 2008)

I,m afraid you will have to call out the professionals,bugs what ever kind are notoriously difficult to eradicate.


[edit]BTW,for now don't sleep with them they hate being alone,and will die if they don't have you there to feed on.

good luck and sweet dreams


----------



## carbine15 (Feb 19, 2008)

Bedbugs usually bite you in a series of linear bites so your welts should be in a line. They don't camp out in the bed itself, preferring dark and safer places like between the box spring and mattress or behind pictures on the wall. Bed bugs are nasty. If you leave for a long weekend (or leave the room for a few days) they get hungry. The next victim to sleep in your room will be drained of blood through hundreds of bites even if you kill most of them. Best to call a professional. 

Do a search online on how to spot bedbugs. They leave tell tale signs on the back of headboards and their corpses pile up in the carpet under the bed. The good news is, they aren't known to carry disease and they can't drink enough blood to kill you.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 19, 2008)

carbine15 said:


> and they can't drink enough blood to kill you.


 
No but they will enjoy trying


----------



## Groundhog66 (Feb 19, 2008)

I think my mattress would be at the dumps pretty quick.....:green:

Any chance it is fleas?


----------



## jtr1962 (Feb 19, 2008)

Do you have any cats or dogs which go outside, or strays you just took in? It could be flea bites also. My brother got a series of nasty welts on his neck a month ago after he took a stray kitten in. I got them on my chest just from holding it a few times. I was the one to actually spot the fleas. Really nasty stuff. My brother and I both put mupirocin ointment on the welts, and took antibiotics for a week. Mine are getting better but this is going on a month. I'll also add that I've been extremely fatigued. Anyway, I though to tell you all this because it may or may not be bedbugs.


----------



## Mad1 (Feb 19, 2008)

Dynamite.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 19, 2008)

If it's fleas you will have many random bites visible around your ankel area.


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 19, 2008)

Buy plastic bed covers, spray both sides of the bed and frame and cover it with the covers, leave them for about 3 days, If its in the sun it will be much better, put all your blankets clothes and pillows in the drier too. 

Then you might want to spray the whole carpet with flea spray try several ways, bombs and spot spray, use the ones that have growth control, spray under the seats and along the walls.

That should keep them under control.

Good luck!

AlexGT


----------



## jinx626 (Feb 19, 2008)

oh, thx alexGT!!!


----------



## tygger (Feb 19, 2008)

Apparently Kleen Green is a non-toxic formula that kills bed bugs. I think it works by getting them to shed their skin prematurely or something to that effect. No affilitation or anything I just researched it when they had all those news stories of a bedbug resurgence a few years ago. If nothing else there's some interesting tips on the bottom of the page. 

http://www.naturalginesis.com/info_bedbugs.html


----------



## Mags (Feb 20, 2008)

I remember reading something about removing fleas from a mattress in the book "Angela's Ashes". Malachy (dad) first tried laying the mattress against the wall and hitting it with a shoe. He had Frank pour cold water on the ground to drown the fleas that fell... anyway they are told by Angelas brother to flip the mattress upside down. Apparently it made them delusional/confused something of that nature and they would go crazy and bite eachother. This apparently worked better than the shoes and drowning but hey its a memoir who knows if it works. Try it while waitin for the exterminator?


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Feb 20, 2008)

As for fleas and cats, do NOT use flea bombs. Flea bombs kill cats. Certain cats are far more susceptible than others. Manx breed cats seem to be especially sensitive to flea bombs as my mother has unfortunately found out. 
When we asked the vet about it, the vet was actually shocked that they still sell flea bombs due to the known massive amount of feline deaths associated with the chemical in there.
:mecry:


----------



## PhotonBoy (Feb 20, 2008)

http://www.wikihow.com/Get-Rid-of-Bed-Bugs


----------



## adamlau (Feb 20, 2008)

How do I get rid of bed bugs? I tell my wife to go and sleep in another room :duh2: .


----------



## chmsam (Feb 20, 2008)

Before trying too many "home remedies," contact the Cooperative Extension in your area for good advice. This is a service provided with government funding and usually can provide inexpensive and effective solutions to most home and garden problems. These solutions are the result of scientific research and not old wives' tales. They are usually free.

Even if it just reaffirms what you have been told, it's nice to know for sure that you're on the right track.


----------



## JimmyM (Feb 20, 2008)

I like the matterss bag idea. Fewer chemicals. They make "allergy bags" for mattresses, get one. Also, wash all bedding in a "sanitary cycle" in your washing machine. If it doesn't have a sanitary cycle, temporarily turn up the temp on your water heater to 160F or higher and do a load on the hottest setting you have. As for critters in the carpet I'll defer to others.
When I first got my dog, we found some fleas in the house. I HATE INFESTATION. It creeps me out. So we planned a few days away. I sprayed the backyard with some stuff from home depot that connects to the garden hose. 2 bottles. Then I got 7 "flea bombs". I set off 2 in the basement, 3 on the main floor and one in each upstairs bedroom. I came back efter 3 days and opened the windows. Wife and I moved back in the day after that. No more bugs. No crickets either for about 2 months.
I've heard the stories about exploding houses from too many bug bombs. I know it DOES actually happen. But my bombs were too few, and all power except the refrig was shut off at the panel.


----------



## Arkayne (Feb 20, 2008)

*shiver* I just had to look these guys up and.... nuke your mattress man!


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks for the picture. I might not sleep for a week. hehe.
If those are bed bugs and that's what you have, seems the answer is clear. Bring in the professionals and get a new matress and springs. I didn't realize bed bugs were that big. I gotta go scratch.

Bill


----------



## Arkayne (Feb 20, 2008)

Hitthespot said:


> I didn't realize bed bugs were that big. I gotta go scratch.
> Bill



Ditto, I always though that bedbugs were mite size. Those things are huge!


----------



## Monocrom (Feb 20, 2008)

Years ago, my dad and I switched beds because I wouldn't stop growing. His bed was longer.... and infested with bed bugs. (They sure enjoyed having me for dinner for several nights. At first I just thought I had a rash).

Forget about trying to save the mattress. You'll never get all the little critters. And the ones you miss are just likely to reproduce.

Toss the entire bed. Mattress, box-spring, frame, head-board; all of it! Fumigate the home. Replace with a new bed. Yeah, it's not cheap. But it's the only way you'll completely get rid of the problem. Otherwise, they'll be back!

Also, just to clarify, all homes have bugs. Sometimes the problem becomes big. And the solution requires drastic action.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 20, 2008)

Arkayne said:


> Ditto, I always though that bedbugs were mite size. Those things are huge!


Better the devil you know,mites can't be detected so easily.
bedbugs can hide,but their pooh gives them away it's often the size of the animal itself.
BTW They cannot be potty trained,so your bed is their toilet


----------



## jinx626 (Feb 20, 2008)

Arkayne... those are some big bedbugs. I didn't see any of those when changing my bedding... so it's a high chance it's fleas that's having me for their entree?


----------



## fnmag (Feb 20, 2008)

Not sure, but they look big enough to be ticks.


----------



## Rothrandir (Feb 20, 2008)

Have you considered the possibility of extraterrestrials coming down while you're asleep and sticking you with needles?


----------



## jinx626 (Feb 20, 2008)

Rothrandir said:


> Have you considered the possibility of extraterrestrials coming down while you're asleep and sticking you with needles?


 
I did think of that...that's why I wore 3 pairs of underwear to sleep... bitting is one thing..probing is another!!!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 20, 2008)

Rothrandir said:


> Have you considered the possibility of extraterrestrials coming down while you're asleep and sticking you with needles?


And do they look like this


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 20, 2008)

jinx626 said:


> I did think of that...that's why I wore 3 pairs of underwear to sleep... bitting is one thing..probing is another!!!




This thread is funny I visit every night..to itch.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## AlexGT (Feb 20, 2008)

One way to know if its fleas is to put a candle in the center of a plate with soapy water, the fleas will be attracted by the heat and when they jump into it they will land on the soapy water and drown, easy to spot if they are in a plate.

Or see the TV from the carpet, you may see one or two jump past the TV screen and get eaten at the same time LOL!

HTH
AlexGT


----------



## jinx626 (Feb 20, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> One way to know if its fleas is to put a candle in the center of a plate with soapy water, the fleas will be attracted by the heat and when they jump into it they will land on the soapy water and drown, easy to spot if they are in a plate.


 
Can I use a flashlight on HIGH mode with 2 RCR123A 3.7V... you think it's hot enough to draw them out onto the soapy water? hahaha


----------



## yuandrew (Feb 20, 2008)

^
I wonder how many fleas would be "drawn to the flame" 

A while back, I was messing around at a BBQ with WD-40 and an Aim N Flame (We started the charcoal with that) and I decided to quickly blast a crack in the concrete. Right after, I noticed hundreds of little tiny bugs jumping out of the crack. I pointed it out to my Uncle who said they were fleas. I blasted another spot about two feet away and sure enough, fleas started jumping out of there as well; drawn out by heat. I finally went up and down the entire length of the crack with the flamethrower until I nearly used up the whole can (and made the entire yard smell like diesel engine exhaust)

Even afterwards, there was still a small number of fleas jumping out of the crack. Soaking the remaining fleas with WD-40 (without burning it) seemed to be more effective.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 21, 2008)

Funny thread! 

Unfortunately, I think you're going to have to burn that bed - I don't think there is any way of getting rid of bedbugs, if that is what they are (as carbine15 says, the bite pattern is distinctive).

I think Hitthespot's solution in post #29 could also prove fairly effective, lol!


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 21, 2008)

The best way to check what they are is "I have it from good authority" If your mattress slides it's bugs! If it jumps up and down it's fleas,good luck lol.


----------



## Valolammas (Feb 21, 2008)

I've heard they'll die if you leave your matress and bedclothes for several hours in a sub-zero temperature (the colder the better). The adult ones die fast, but it takes hours for the eggs to die. Hmm, though that may have been for dustmites.

If all else fails, napalm works every time!


----------



## Tubor (Feb 21, 2008)

jinx626 said:


> Arkayne... those are some big bedbugs. I didn't see any of those when changing my bedding... so it's a high chance it's fleas that's having me for their entree?




I had a really bad case of cat fleas - got everywhere - must have been 1000's. Tried everything from spraying the carpet with anti-flea spray, dusting, hoovering, etc. In the end the only thing that got them was a pretty toxic "crawling insect/ant killer" in liquid form in a spray (not aerosol). Hoovered first (remember to throw the bag away afterwards) then sprayed evenly everywhere (until the carpet was damp), in the corners and edges, under furniture and rugs, and left it to dry. Hoovered about a week later. Took a few days to completely eradicate them but that worked. Better than waking up in the middle of the night with about 20 having a "midnight feast". They are pretty easy to spot and are attracted to warmth - walk around with bare legs and you'll see them, they are about 2-3mm long, black and are very difficult to squash unless you get them between your finger nails. I wouldn't do this if you've got pets or intend sleeping on the floor within a few weeks. Maybe a carpet wash after 2-4 weeks if you've got a carpet washer. 

Sprinkling salt down on the floor and the edges of the room may also work well, although don't do this in a humid environment or after it's just rained as it will soak up the moisture and make the carpet wet. 

Look for evidence of bugs and try to identify them. Or call in the professionals.

Here is a flea entombed in sticky tape.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 21, 2008)

Keep in mind that if it is in fact fleas you must first control them on the animal or all other methods of trying to erradicate them will fail. There are proven methods you place on the animal which will kill fleas. As they die and more of them go from the carpet to the animal, they will die. In some cases (not all) treating the animal is all that is needed. Talk with your vet.

As Tudor stated, if you have them bad enough you can see them jumping as you walk across your carpet. Ankle bites are extremely common.

Bill


----------



## jtr1962 (Feb 21, 2008)

Am I the only one getting really itchy reading this thread? oo::sick2::green:

For cat fleas Frontline works great. The two we have now had fleas when we took them in. Thankfully, we have no carpets and the fleas didn't infest the house before we spotted them. We applied the Frontline to both animals. Next day there were dead and dying fleas all over the floor. The killing action lasts long enough so that when any remaining eggs hatch, they die before they have a chance to mature and reproduce. If you have the patience to give the cat a bath, that'll kill a lot of fleas, too. You can pick them off with a tweezer as you're drying the animal, and put them in a dish of alcohol. That kills them instantly. Yes, they're almost impossible to kill by squashing.


----------



## Hitthespot (Feb 21, 2008)

Frontline is one of the proven methods and may in fact be the best. It will continue to kill fleas on the animal and in the house as the live fleas move back to the animal. 

We only had to use it once but it completely cured our dog and the house. Best if used defensively, then the problem never becomes severe.

Bill


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 21, 2008)

Another +on the frontline.Awhile back I went to a empty flat to price a job it was invested with fleas no less,they sensed the warmth as I approached and must have had a gleeful look on their face as they anticipated the feast coming their way.

On returning home I notice I had carried on my clothes around 20 combatants with me,all eager to get to my flesh.On one occasion one attacked my chest,out came a few hairs "pretty quick" I can tell you!

I treated my dog that day with frontline,in reality they prefer animals to humans..anyway the next day there was no sign of them alive Phew:sweat:frontline had saved the day,the battle over I vacuumed up the casualties and burned the contents.
BTW there were no survivors :shakehead

(Frontline mans second best friend) :rock:


----------



## jinx626 (Feb 21, 2008)

should I buy frontline and just place it under my bed? will that help? I am NOT going to wear frontline like I do with AXE!!!


----------



## Tubor (Feb 21, 2008)

1.) Identify what you have if anything (you could have been bitten somewhere else).
2.) Figure out a strategy for getting rid of them

I think try the warm soapy water in a bowl and see what you get. Examine the bed, behind pictures, in corners, cracks (use your torch!). Try to catch (under a glass/jar) everything you can find and take a picture of it and identify it (post?). If you have a pet try to find out if it's got fleas and treat it as fleas will jump on the pet and then die.

Some info on bed bugs:
http://www.bed-bug.net/aboutbedbugs.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedbug

Fleas (usually "cat" fleas):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cat_flea

Various types of fleas:
http://www.the-piedpiper.co.uk/th5a.htm


----------



## AlexGT (Feb 21, 2008)

How to make a flea trap,

http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Flea-Trap


----------



## Tubor (Feb 22, 2008)

AlexGT said:


> How to make a flea trap,
> 
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Flea-Trap




Make sure the bulb doesn't fall into the bowl of water or _ZAP!!_I wouldn't plug it in until you've secured it in position.

A shallow dish of water with a tea-light (candle) in the middle should also work well.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Feb 22, 2008)

Diatomaceous earth sprinkled liberally into carpeting is also said to be a fairly effective remedy for fleas.

This material (sold as a whitish powder) has very tiny, sharp-edged particles that cut into the flea's exoskeleton, causing it to become dehydrated/desiccated (dried out); the dead insects can then be disposed of by vacuuming.
Be certain to dispose of the vacuum cleaner bag in the outside garbage in case any live fleas got sucked up.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Feb 22, 2008)

just to throw in some flea facts:apparently there are 2000 varieties,a female can lay 500 eggs and the biggest flea is 5mm long,so it seems there are plenty to go round :sick2:
on a biter note:they can be controlled:sweat:
I'll leave you with this little thought!

Big fleas have little fleas, 
Apon their backs to bite 'em, 
And little fleas have lesser fleas, 
and so, ad infinitum. 

Have a great weekend,sleep tight and dont let those bedbugs bite


----------



## DM51 (Feb 22, 2008)

A CPF member called Titan
Is trying his hardest to frighten:
“Whether bedbugs or fleas,
“You will catch a disease!
“Good night & sleep tight & leave light on!”​


----------



## monkeyboy (Feb 24, 2008)

jinx626 said:


> I tried one time and spray my whole room and bed with raid, then leave it there for 3 days until it safe to sleep there again. I guess it worked for awhile.


 
Raid is not very good these days. I recently emptied an entire can of raid into a bees nest with little effect. I reckon there must be new regulations on the chemicals allowed in fly spray. I seem to remember the old days where one small spray of Raid meant instant death.


----------



## chmsam (Feb 25, 2008)

Ah, recalling the days when Rolling Stone magazine was only about the culture of San Francisco and more importantly, mostly about rock & roll, they had an ad they used to run in the classifieds in the back of almost every issue, kind of a hip version of a Burma Shave ad:

"Craps & lice are not so nice,
and nits are simply stupid.
So take the cure that knocks 'em dead
And gets you back to Cupid!
A-200!"



But back on topic, once again I would suggest contacting the Cooperative Extension in your area -- just check the phone book. Good information that is free and has been tested, so you know it will work. Cooperative Extensions are government funded sources that work with colleges and universities that do the research. You're paying for the information with your tax dollars (one of a few good uses I guess), so use it! Whether fleas or bed bugs, what have you got to lose except the bugs? They'll probably be able to tell you how you can tell what it is that is feasting on you, too -- unless it really is an alien "probe."


----------



## DM51 (Aug 15, 2011)

We've been given a reminder about the What is The Best Way To Get Rid of Mice thread, so we might as well revisit the bedbug thread as well, lol.


----------

